# New Zeiss FE35 F/1.2 ZA on Sony A7S at low light.



## Neutral (May 1, 2015)

Received few days back new Zeiss FE 35mm F/1.4 ZA , primarily for use on Sony A7S , tested it on Sony A7R and Sony A7S. Impressed with image quality from this lens.
On Sony a7R it resolves to every pixel on 36mpx sensor (very sharp images) and that was expected.
For A7S it is very good at low light.
Attached are couple of shots , done hand held wide open at F1.4 at dim light conditions.


----------



## Neutral (May 1, 2015)

Couple of more pictures using A7S, Zeiss FE 35 at F1.4 , extremely low light, hand held


----------



## Neutral (May 1, 2015)

*Re: New Zeiss FE35 F/1.4 ZA on Sony A7S at low light.*

Sorry, typing error in the subject , should be *Zeiss FE35 F/1.4 ZA * instead of Zeiss FE35 F/1.2 ZA.
Not possible to modify name of the topic once it already posted.


----------



## Eldar (May 1, 2015)

It will be interesting to see a controlled comparison between this lens and the others out there. Canon is long overdue with the 35 1.4L II and hopefully, their ambition is to meet or beat the Zeiss performance.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 2, 2015)

IQ looks great. Thanks for sharing Neutral


----------



## Neutral (May 2, 2015)

Here is one more - just to show some capabilities of this combo.

Done under full moon light only, and some traces of distant city lights.
Could hardly see people there with my eyes but A7S with Zeiss FE 35 F1.4 could see them easily.

A7S, Zeiss FE 35mm F1.4 ZA, ISO6400, full open at F1.4, Exposure 1/60 sec, hand-held shot.

Never was able to do such things before , even with1DX with attached EF85L F/1.2.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 2, 2015)

Neutral said:


> Here is one more - just to show some capabilities of this combo.
> 
> Done under full moon light only, and some traces of distant city lights.
> Could hardly see people there with my eyes but A7S with Zeiss FE 35 F1.4 could see them easily.
> ...



I believe a7s has biggest pixel size at this moment in 35mm sensor.


----------



## Neutral (May 4, 2015)

Here is also Luminous Landscape impressions for this new lens:

"Testing The New Sony / Zeiss 35mm f/1.4 and Fuji XF 16-55mm f/2.8 On The Streets of Havana"
https://luminous-landscape.com/four-days-in-havana/


----------



## martti (May 16, 2015)

Neutral said:


> Here is also Luminous Landscape impressions for this new lens:
> 
> "Testing The New Sony / Zeiss 35mm f/1.4 and Fuji XF 16-55mm f/2.8 On The Streets of Havana"
> https://luminous-landscape.com/four-days-in-havana/



That does it! No more lenses for me but an _aller-retour_ to Cuba instead!


----------

